# Game # 4 Hornets @ Pelicans 8 PM Tue 11-4



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

New Orleans just lost in Memphis, so we'll probably be in the Big Easy before them. Not really sure what the status of Kidd-Gilchrist is, beyond that he is listed as day to day with a rib contusion. I assume that means he will miss this game and perhaps the next one with the Heat. At least it is hard to see why you can play a relatively meaningless game with bad ribs.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Both these teams are coming off a loss to the Grizzlies. The Hornets looked better in their game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn if my picture doesn't look sort of off on this game. Doesn't really look like HD on the wide angle shots. Sort of like the focus is off on the camera


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Big Al should probably learn how to jump into people. He got Davis at his mercy just then and it would have been better to have drawn a foul on him than it was to lay it in while he was coming down. Better yet try to do both


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This team looks a little more tentative without the new and improved MKG.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We just don't have enough firepower. Everyone is trying to figure out where they fit, but the truth is we just don't have enough guys who can score efficiently Kemba and Big Al can score, but not at a high enough percentage to generate a respectable offense without a lot of help. MKG really needs to be a factor and Stephenson needs to figure out how he fits in the picture.


----------

